# Toro S620 manufacture year?



## wallaceroger (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi guys, I'm brand new here. I bought a Toro S620 from a guy today and haven't been able to find out what year it was made. I can't find the serial# label so I guess it's probably come off at some point. It reminded me of the Jacobsen Sno-Burst my dad had when I was growing up. :smile2:



I know these were made for several years from the 80s to the 90s. Mine does not have the electric start, it's pullcord only. It starts and runs fine, but I wanted to find the correct manual for it online and see what parts are available if and when I need them.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF. The S-620 replaced the S-200 and I would guess it is a late 80's model. Parts and manuals can be found on Toro's web site. 


https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails?id=2964


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Pictures say a thousand words. Put up pics


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Look for a metal tag bolted to the side of the motor-


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## wallaceroger (Oct 7, 2019)

Here are a couple photos. I tried to find the engine tag but it's currently in a small basement bathroom (don't ask), and not much room to work to remove the cover all the way.


Thanks guys!


----------



## James K (Mar 6, 2021)

Hello. The model number of that particular Toro snow blower is 38165. The Toro S-620 was made from 1985 to 1991. The electric start model was 38162. The tag on the engine is at the bottom. It is a Tecumseh engine tag.


----------



## James K (Mar 6, 2021)

I take that back. The 620 was made from 1984 to 1991.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

edit: didn't notice the OP's 2019 start date, will create my own thread.


----------

